# Merry Christmas To All!



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Well tomorrow I am driving to Stuttgart with my wife to be with our families for Christmas so I will not be online again till after Christmas. So for that reason I would like to go ahead and wish you all a very Merry Christmas! May all your holliday wishes come true.


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2005)

Adler to you and yours and everyone here ...... :

Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein Glücklichs Neues Jahr !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Holidays, eh? 

Have a good one, buddy!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

have a great time! that goes for everyone, wishing you all the best this christmas!


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2005)

Adler, have a good Xmas time...
and:

Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein Glücklichs Neues Jahr !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas all and make sure it is a good one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Frohe Weinachten!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Adler! Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas Sarge!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, Merry Christmas to you all and your families.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho Adler.... Hopeu get all the goodies and naughties u want...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas to my Christioan Friends!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

So far holidays are shit for me, Im sick with the Canadian Flu, and to make it worse I got contractors that waited till the last minute to come work on my house, I should probably sneeze on them.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

better then chicken flu


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

I think SARS is my favorite flu  I never liked chicked flu, every time I sneezed I farted out chicken feathers that smelled like KFC


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Canadian flu? 
What, do you say "eh" after each time you puke or something?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

No Im just trying to point out arrogantly that the Normal Flu you catch in Canada is far superior to any other Normal flu caught outside of Canada.

Im Patriotic that way.



Woa I dont feel soo good!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Patriotic flu. 
Well, I suppose it's a start.


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2005)

well back to topic instead of someones personal problems..........

I greet all of you with a very joyous Christmas

from artist and friend, Simon Schatz


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Ha! Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ha! Very cool!


Yep, good drawing Erich.


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2005)

thank's God, that it's only picture...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, I'm the Grinch - and don't care about christmas ...so YAY!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

Bah Humbug Scrooge, atleast celebrate Kwanza or something...

Did anyone happen to see last nights South Park episode??? Santa tries to bring Christmas to Iraq.... He gets captured and Jesus dies trying to save Santa in a portrayal of Three Kings, the movie... Too freaking funny....

The fact that I viewed Jesus Christ, with a halo, laying on the ground with a huge gaping wound center mass, has enabled a new respect in my heart for Matt and Trey...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't celebrate anythin' - not even my birthday. But I'm not miserable - I suppose I just basically celebrate EVERYDAY - so nothing beats everyday as it is.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, to put in in a perspective u will appreciate:

Wear ur military uniform while in New York City while bar hopping during Christmas time... The holiday celebrators will not let u spend one red cent, penny, quid or schilling... TOTALLY FREE ALCOHOL, ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!!

Merry Christmas u bastard, u know I still respect u so who gives a shit, huh???


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, in that case ...a merry f*ckin' christmas to you !!! 

I could be worse, I could be against christmas - which I'm not. All of you go out ...get drunk ...get lots of presents...have lots of fun ... do it...! 

Remember, CC 'n' lanc - don't try and wait for Santa ...he knows when you're still awake.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

Ouch...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

Has any1 seen this yet?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2005)

Life is tough, money's hard, here's your f#ckin Christmas Card....

Twas the night before Christmas and all though the house,

Everyone felt shitty, even the mouse

Dad dunk as hell, mom smoking grass.

I just settled in for a nice piece of ass

Then out from the front yard I heard such a clatter,

I jumped off the b#tch to see what was the matter

Out on my front lawn stood this fat-assed d*ck

I knew in a minute it must be Saint Nick

Up the roof and down the chimney he flew like a bat out of hell,

I knew in a minute the F#cker had fell

Filling our stockings with pretzels and beer

and a big rubber d*ck for my brother the queer

Up the chimney he flew with a thunderous fart

the FAT old bastard blew my chimney apart!

farting and cursing as he flew out of site

PISS ON YOU ALL, IT'S BEEN A HELL OF A NIGHT!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Classic, Joe!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

nice


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2005)

> Has any1 seen this yet?


Yes many times over the years.... And u missed the point of my pic, cause u aint been here long enough to understand...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Well, in that case ...a merry f*ckin' christmas to you !!!
> 
> I could be worse, I could be against christmas - which I'm not. All of you go out ...get drunk ...get lots of presents...have lots of fun ... do it...!
> 
> Remember, CC 'n' lanc - don't try and wait for Santa ...he knows when you're still awake.



Actually, for the record, I never belived in Santa, or the tooth fairy or easter bunny. My parents think it cruel for children to belive in something that doesnt exist and for the record, so do I...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

Wha...ther...there's no Santa?! 
You lie! You hear me?! You're a stinkin' liar!!!

*runs off in tears*

*WAAAAAHHHH-AHHHHHHH!!!*


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 23, 2005)

I swear I remeber this one time I was about 7 years old, the night before x-mas I left a plate My grandma's gingersnaps out for Santa, when in the morning I went to see if the cookies had been eaten, there was one bite out of cookie and a big ass pile of vomit on the floor next to it.

I think my brother learned his lesson, but what if Santa ate the damn thing


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

You made Santa sick! You bastard!!!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Christmas Everyone, my friend from canad sent me this, thought you would like it.
 

I had eighteen bottles of whiskey in my cellar and was told by my wife to empty the contents of each and every bottle down the sink, or else...I said I would and proceeded with the unpleasant task. 

I withdrew the cork from the first bottle and poured the contents down the sink with the exception of one glass, which I drank. I then withdrew the cork from the second bottle and did likewise with it, with the exception of one glass, which I drank. I then withdrew the cork from the third bottle and poured the whiskey down the sink which I drank. I pulled the cork from the fourth bottle down the sink and poured the bottle down the glass, which I drank. I pulled the bottle from the cork of the next and drank one sink out of it, and threw the rest down the glass. I pulled the sink out of the next glass and poured the cork down the bottle. Then I corked the sink with the glass, bottled the drink, and drank the pour. 

When I had everything emptied, I steadied the house with one hand, counted the glasses, corks, bottles, and sinks with the other, which were twenty-nine, and as the houses came by, I counted them again, and finally I had all the houses in one bottle, which I drank. I'm not under the affluence of incolhol as some tinkle peep I am. I'm not half as thunk as you might drink. I foos so feelish I don't know who is me, and the drunker I stand here, the longer I get.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

Poetry, Bev. True poetry.


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2005)

merry Christmas Crippen and a happy new year. Geez i don;t have to be drunk holding up my house, just ride a 100 miles on my two wheeler when it is in the freezing fog................. YES ! ..............

maybe we should try and bring in the Plum people eh ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

The only words I know a little are du, im, dir, und, and aus. 
But nice sign.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Poetry, Bev. True poetry.


gee thanx


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 24, 2005)

This is a song mostly played in canada.


* On the first day of Christmas*, my true love gave to me:

a beer. 

*On the second day of Christmas*, my true love gave to me: 

two turtlenecks, 
And a beer. 

*On the third day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:* 
three French toast, 
Two turtlenecks, 
And a beer. (Okay...) 
There should be more there, eh? 
Where? On the... go. 
*Fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me: *
four pounds of backbacon, 
Three French toast, 
Two turtlenecks, 
And a beer. 
In a tree. See, you need more. 
*Fifth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:* 
five golden touques! 
Four pounds of backbacon, 
Three French toast, 
Two turtlenecks, 
And a beer, what was it? 
In a tree! 
*On the sixth... Day Of Christmas, my true love gave to me:*
six packs of two-four, 
Five golden touques! 
Four pounds of backbacon, 
Three French toast, 
Two turtlenecks, 
And a beer, 
In a tree! 
*On the seventh day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:* seven packs of smokes, 

six packs of two-four! 
Five golden touques! 
Four pounds of backbacon, 
Three French toast, 
Two turtlenecks, 
And a beer, 
Together In a tree! 


Phew! This should just be the two days of Christmas, it's too hard for me Eh? 

*On the Eigth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me: *
Eight comic books, 
All Seven packs of smokes, six packs of two-four, 
Five golden touques! 
Four pounds of backbacon, three French toast, two turtlenecks, 
All And a beer, 
On my tree! 
Yeah. That beer's empty,
I* gotta skip a few days eh? cuz all this talk about beer and back bacon just reminded me I gotta feed the dog eh?* Good day Eh?, and welcome to day twelve. 
Five golden touques! 
All Four pounds of backbacon, three French toast, two turtlenecks, and a beer, in a tree!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2005)

U coulda have also said it was from an album/movie starring Bob and Doug McKenzie (Moranis and Thomas) and the title song "Take off to The Great White North" was sung by none other than the Great Geddy Lee...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Well I am back from Stuttgart. Had a really nice Christmas spending it with the family and seeing white snow and trees rather than a brown sand christmas this year. I hope eveyrone elses was just as well also. I think I am going to have left over goose tonight!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

at home with mum and dad, didn't really feel festive at all.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Why not, that is what I love about Christmas, being with the family.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

well i wasn't with the whole family as me sister went to her boyfriend's, we spend a large part of the day on the farm, not exactily family fun as it's what we do everyday, we had a great xmas dinner but again we didn't speak much, we never do, and the whole christmas this year aint been that festive, most people think that............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow sorry to hear that Lanc.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

Lanc get on your bike, but first wear a headlamp. when things get dull I head out like a newborn on the road to releive stress and if you cannot walk a couple of miles, clears the head quite nicely. I can only take so much of my relatives and then I have to go on a short walk around the track a 1-2 mile jaunt. besides the health aspects I can vent if needed........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

no there wasn't any stress and i wasn't annoyed about anything........


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

go for a walk anyway, I am about ready to head out while my inlaws watch the boring political news.........

E


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't have to go for a walk, just go work on the farm


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

get away from work man..............that means leave the locale immediately.... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

i actually really enjoy working on the farm.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

This is actually the first time ive been downstairs all day. Its like a whole new world down here


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

so you've been up all day? impressive


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2005)

My sister and nieces just left. Good people and I enjoyed the visit, but if I hear one more rendition of Frosty the Snowman I'm gonna snap.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

hand them some plums that should get them going...............fast ! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

NS!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2005)

Man, I got so drunk on x-mas eve. I spent £100 ($270) on booze alone ...and I'm cut to pieces ... so, I spent x-mas day hung-over! Which is okay 'cos I don't celebrate x-mas!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

£100 isnt $270


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

...yeah ...that kind of went wrong, I went to approx. at $170 ... I don't actually know the proper conversion rates ...and I can't be arsed to find out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually $173.36 u freakin drunk... Hope that got some of ur buddies drunk as well...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, I bought all the bar staff in one of the clubs a drink for christmas ... that cost me about £20.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 27, 2005)

Speaking of that, I went on a X-Mass Midnight Party. Rave party to be specific....... Then I had goose at my grandma's and went on a Hanukkah Party and today morning I returned back from Hanukkah Raving Party........... Spent like 2000,- Czk (that's like 100 USD....)

Had a great holiday time! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

> Well, I bought all the bar staff in one of the clubs a drink for christmas ... that cost me about £20.


Ouch.... What the hell were they drinking, Champagne????


----------



## Pisis (Dec 27, 2005)

Champagne isn't that expensive....... I think Whiskey


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd buy them tap water


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, right on D! He doesn't celebrate Christmas himself, except to get pissed, and treats the bar staff to drinks on him. I knew you were really a decent human being!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they all had a shot of Sambuca ... and there was like eight of 'em! 

Oh god damn it, NS, now the truth is out.  And I don't celebrate to get pissed - that's just a regular occurance. And I discovered today, when I went out (I only got back 3 hours ago) ...that not only, on x-mas eve, did I lose my shoes, cut myself to pieces, smash my head open and spend lots of money ... but I had also snapped my card...


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 28, 2005)

There is nothing worse then snapping a card


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, because I can't remember what happened near the end of the night. And I don't remember snapping my cash-card ... I'm actually quite scared that I might have got more money out ... and in the worst case scenario ... I've been mugged of £300 ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2005)

Ouch.

Lanc Seafood is good anytime of the year.

We all have off on Friday so pretty my whole unit is going out to party up the town together tomorrow night. Should be pretty fun.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

sounds goog, hope you'll post some pics.

and planD, i know this very well....... last month (december) i lost
- a tshirt (3 pcs)
- jacket (1 pc)
- keys to my house
- wallet
+ spent cca 10,000 Crowns (240 pounds) only on alco......


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, it's alright, I didn't withdraw anymore money. And, I got the bank tellars phone number ... which actually made the trip to the bank even better! 

I don't know what happened after midnight, but I'm thinking that I snapped the card in a cash machine and smashed my head on a taxi when getting in, or out. Now, where my shoes have gone is a mystery - but there's several theories from many people;

1. They were stolen - (Unlikely, because I still had my phone and watch, which is worth a lot more)
2. I took the shoes off in the taxi, and forgot them.
3. Took the shoes off while walking home, dropped them by accident and being drunk didn't care.
4. I didn't like the shoes (which is true) and being drunk, thought it was a good idea to throw 'em away. 
5. My friends have stolen them and will surprise me next time I go out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Im betting 4 or 5  4 seems logical to me...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

> 4. I didn't like the shoes (which is true) and being drunk, thought it was a good idea to throw 'em away.









Yes, a drunk is very likely to have reactions like that.... Remember my shitty French _Morane-Bloch MB.152_ model hanging out of my ceiling? One night I came back and I remember something (not very clear though...) with it...

When I woke up, I found the shattered pieces on the floor........ I probably did not like it, so I simply "killed" it.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

PS: Poor Alien...... I probably insulted him, too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Glue it back together, French style


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you sure it wasn't a great battle between the french and the alien?


----------



## Erich (Dec 29, 2005)

just throw it away and get something decent like a German a/c 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

There was no battle between the French and the Alien. The French pilot mistook it for a German pilot and he surrendured. The plane was destroyed on the ground.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

destroyed? you mean fell apart?


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a great battle between the french and the alien?








You just cracked me up with this!!! 

No, I remember I literally cut it off with my right little finger...... I still have it wounded... LOL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

You cut it with your right little finger.....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

How did you cut anything with your little finger? Is that some special kind of finger that's razor sharp that only Czechs have got?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 31, 2005)

Erich said:


> just throw it away and get something decent like a German a/c 8)



German Air Conditioner? well still more usefull then a French Plane


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

Nein ! German Acne Creme


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

plan_D said:


> How did you cut anything with your little finger? Is that some special kind of finger that's razor sharp that only Czechs have got?



What should i tell you..... why do you think czechs were so successful in WW2 commando missions?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

That explains a lot actually.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 11, 2006)

Happy christmas to everyone, even Plan D. And a happy new year .hahaha


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2006)

U guys do know this is last years thread right???


----------



## mkloby (Dec 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> U guys do know this is last years thread right???


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 11, 2006)

so what !!!!!!!people still see it.And its always nice to be nice.So again Les , mkloby one and all , nolaigh shona .Happy Christmas .


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 12, 2006)

merry Xmas!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Alright no offense to you guys but I am going to close this thread only because a new one is started each year, infact one has allready been started for this year.


----------

